# Getting started



## 94 Jeep (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey every one this is my first post im just getting started in snow removal .I own a 94 jeep grand cherokee. I was wondering what do i need to do to the suspension to hang a plow on it i have enougt common sense that i cant hang a plow on a stock suspension so i was wondering wat things do i need to do and if i just put heavier stiffer springs would that get the job done?


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

I wouldn't recomend putting a plow on a jeep GC.


----------



## 94 Jeep (Aug 1, 2005)

really? I'm just curious but why?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

You posted this same question on another forum and most people told you because the truck has a uni-body....


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

ya unibody=  ...how bout you sell your jeep and get a new Chevy 2500hd with a fisher MM2


----------



## 94 Jeep (Aug 1, 2005)

wish i could but just bought a 02 cmaro with a supercharger  otherwise i would buy a new truck. Is the regular cherokee on a frame or is that a unibody also?


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

Well enjoy the camaro!  

The regular Cherokee is on a frame and makes a pretty good plow vehicle.


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

Plow King said:


> Well enjoy the camaro!
> 
> The regular Cherokee is on a frame and makes a pretty good plow vehicle.


Regular Cherokee XJ is unibody also. I have thought about using a GC before for plowing.


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

*????*

if you could get about 3000 for your ZJ why don't you sell it and buy a YJ or even a CJ7 or some bada** jeep like that? i think it would worth the payup


----------



## 94 Jeep (Aug 1, 2005)

well i sold my GC today. payup Got more than i thought i would now looking for something new. Ive got 5,000 to spend. Anything you guys recomend


----------

